# Five weeks old and growing fast!



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Our pups are 5 weeks old now and growing rapidly....









































































We're really pleased that they are all going to show/working homes.

This is mum & dad....










Mick


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

oh wow they are beautys...mum and dad are stunnig looking dogs.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful dogs - gorgeous puppies and stunning parents.

xx -Sophie -xx


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

oh wow they are something special mum and dad are just as nice as pups i want one lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Crikey what beautiful looking puppies. The mum and dad are stunning too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

What can I say! they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

What gorgeous looking Pups and I have just realised my friend Nicky has your breeding. Dreamcatcher Darkside WOW and what a lovely Bitch she is


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful, both parents and puppies,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Wow what stunning dogs
are the pups are sooooo lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

wow nice pups and the dad is absoloutly stunning!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Stunning puppies,they are gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are absolutely gorgeous and so are mum and dad


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are stunning


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

real Stunners just like Mum & Dad


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Mick
They are beautiful pity ripwolf is not in the UK
regards
sue
xx


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww their beauties, mum n dad are as well, fab photos


----------

